# Meerkats for sale



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

Hi iv been interested in some time in these fasinating animals, since a younge age (even though i am still young,lol i have done extensive research, even talking to owners of meerkats locally and visiting them, im looking to buy 1 for the start and once that has become fond of me and its surroundings i hope to get a mate for it, after that period, this allows for bonding and also for both of them to show natural behaviour towards each other. if they breed they bredd, its not a problem, although i would like a male and female, although i think female/female pair would be better. iv been quoted on varous prices depending on breeders and the intention of the animal, either pets or breeders, mine will become a well looked after pet, i am currently studying a college, i am doing a ~BTEC National Diploma in animal mangement and then hope to go onto university and study zoo-oligy and then an advanced degree after that. this ensures that i know what im doing an know how to keep the little rascals. i have been quoted 300 at the lowest for a pet meerkat, from the same breeder my friends got theirs off, just wondering if any one coul beet that or match it.

thanks for readying that blah, PM on any comments
TY
Tropic


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not likely to get ones that cheap, cheapest ive seen um for are £500 each, generally about £650ish


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not likely to get ones that cheap, cheapest ive seen um for are £500 each, generally about £650ish


I have seen quite a few recently around £350-400 mark the price is dropping as more people are breeding


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

The cheapest we've seen them is £1000 a pair for CB handreared animals. 

Vicki x


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

*simples*

its not fair to just have one, or keep them in a small cage. if you have space in your garden to give them then awesome.

My fave animal I think


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

totally agree there sociable animals and need company we would love some but when we do they will have an outside enclosure with a heated indoors area so they can dig and generally be meerkats 

the advert has been removed now as they are all sold but they were £450 each on petclassfieds


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just thought id add that your best getting 2 at the start as 1/. they are social species etc..... 2/. there can be troubles introducing meerkats and even adding one meeting another one (meerkats have beeen killed through this) so by getting a pair from the start you will have much happier meerkats. The taming issue... if they are from a young age they will become very tame towards you as a pair of meerkats as easily as a single meerkat.
also if you are looking for freindly meerkats as "pets the best pairing would be male/male as i find these will get on much better with both each other and humans due to females being the dominant sex in meerkats.
i know you have done your research but are you keeping them outdoors? what type of set-up are you planning? what diet do you plan to feed? 
meerkats can make great animals to keep but need alot more looking after than a cat or dog (im sure you know this)

£300 is a good price you will strugggle to get them cheaper ive seen them range from £250 to £1500! each
stu


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> £300 is a good price you will strugggle to get them cheaper ive seen them range from £250 to £1500! each
> stu



WOW, did they sell at 1500 each ? lol 
Cheapest i have seen is about 450-500. If i seen them for 250 each they would be at my house now lol.


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

um i intend to keep them mainly with me at all times, hopefully the college shouldnt mind, but if nopt they will have the run of my large room, not boustin or nothin, its also warm in my room because of the vivs in there, however its to point out that they wont come into contact with ay of the animals, and the vivs are all out of site for the kats and the wellbeing of the other exotics, and i cant imagine that a 6 foot male Dumerils could break through 6 mill toughened glass lol on my pairs 8 x2x3 custom made viv by mwah. obviously i will provide enrichment for them such as an area to go and dig, and burrown e.g., im thinking a custom made viv with a cat flap for easy access to the interior of the viv, i mean in the viv i could also use heating if needed. um the diet will consist of many live feed items ranging from locust, crickets, mealworms, moriowor,s, obviously, it depends on the age of the kat fot eh food, iwhen there young a higher protein diet should be fed, just like dogs, this helps with growth of muscles and other vital parts of the body, i will also feed them the odd pinkie and fuzzie as a treat know and then, although if i have run out of all of these at one point in time, and i cant get any from where i work (this is totally immpossible i think)i will have to offer them dry cat food in a dish, (not fish based) until i can find the corect food i need. i think im sorted what do you guys think of my strategy. oohhhh an also they will always have acces to fresh water to all time of the day, i men i have studided hard on these guys im sure that i can easily provide for the little devils.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tbh i hate to say this but thats not really what a meerkat should be fed or housed... i have housed them inside for a short while before and know of people who have kept them in the house for a short time but they will dig up your carpet,climb up vivs/bed/curtains, chew and arent really house pet material. some people may disagre but i think the best way a meerkat should be kept is in a large outdoor enclosure in a group like what you see at most zoos, keeping them in a room they will likely escape (they are very fast). if you are serious about keeping meerkats maybe you should wait until you have a garden to build an enclosure for them? i know thias isnt what you want to here but its what they need and at the end of the day the animals come first.
diet wise i feed this diet through out their lives and it is the diet that has found to have the least colestoral thats found in alot of captive meerkats.....
in the morning i feed lots of livefood such as morio worms, crickets waxworms etc and this will keep them busy through out the morning foraging in the evening i feed a bowl of vegetables and fruit such as carrot,pepper,cucumber,courgette, brocali/cauli and others. Fruit wise i feed apple and melon. they will also have a day old chick de-yolked or a mouse each (i alternate). i also provide roughage such as a small ammount of pasta or rice.
i know of some breeders that give a small amount of cat biscuit but by noway make it a main part of the diet.
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> WOW, did they sell at 1500 each ? lol
> Cheapest i have seen is about 450-500. If i seen them for 250 each they would be at my house now lol.


 not sure but many petshops buy them as they are always advertised on a wholesale list and bump up the price.
i personaly wouldnt pay anymore than £500 each but you will get people paying anything if its the animal they want, like i would pay good money for a zorrila where as some people may not.


----------



## blowupcavs (Sep 1, 2007)

does the breeder have a website or a number im looking for some in the next year or so.


----------

